# wont to plant my 60gal



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

well i have wont to do this for some time now and i just re-setup my 60 gal today......im going to look into co2 tomorrow .......i got some eco-complete substrate today......i have had a nove extireme t5 light for awhile now... will i need new bulb's????.....and im looking for some plants that arent to hard to grow but look nice and color would be great....so any ideas would be helpful......and what all do i need to do this right.......here what i got set up right now....i need to get 20lb more ECO.....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Should be a nice light for ya. What kelvin (k) are the bulbs, and how many watts is it? Nice setup and fish BTW.

I wouldn't keep that light on for long without plants n such in there. Just to keep the tank from exploding with algea.

I'm going to have to update the plant profile section here so people have some plants to check out. Try to look up aquascapes on the internet, and find what plants you want to try. You can post pics here if you need to know what plant it is.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

that hard scape is looking good///////// man real nice base to do a planted ////////// thats gonna turn out killer

hey man lutea is a beutiful plant and the shade of green will deff be awesome with that light colored drift wood

tiger lotas penny wort if you get some lutea some giant hair grass would look great placed behind it as they both have a lighter feel to them


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

the light has 
2x54w T5 HO slimPaq 10,000k daylight and 2x54w T5 slimpaq 460nm actinic
but i dont see K(kelvin)
here is a link to the light

http://current-usa.com/novaextreme.html

do i need the actinic light
or just the daylight?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

you said it is 10000k thats 10000 kelvin


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> you said it is 10000k thats 10000 kelvin


lol....im a jacka$$

thanks


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> you said it is 10000k thats 10000 kelvin


lol....im a jacka$$

thanks
[/quote]

me too cause i made the same mistake


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What kinds of plants are you planing on using?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

got a co2 setup today....so im going to set it up today and go from there


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ok i just set it all up but not on coz i need some more substrate


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You should replace the actinic in there with a bulb of 5000k to 10000k ASAP

With 2wpg and CO2, you can grow about every plant you want, with the exception of the hardest plants to grow.
If you use low growing high light plants, make sure you don't plant them in shady areas. You will be growin' in no time hah


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> You should replace the actinic in there with a bulb of 5000k to 10000k ASAP
> 
> With 2wpg and CO2, you can grow about every plant you want, with the exception of the hardest plants to grow.
> If you use low growing high light plants, make sure you don't plant them in shady areas. You will be growin' in no time hah


i did get new lights .....got two life-glo 6700k in and the 10000k....now


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Good deal!


----------

